# Coder based out of our Valencia regional billing office.



## lupita70 (Nov 2, 2009)

We are in need of a full time Coder based out of our Valencia regional billing office.  

  Send resume to: ap@dltmcas.com
_________________________________

Requirements are as followed: 

·         Must have had their CPC for at least 3 years 

·         Multi state coding experience 

·         Workers Compensation a bonus 



Salary is $18-$22 an hour. 



ABOUT HIRING EMPLOYER 



 Medical Group has the expertise and experience to provide effective, dependable solutions to all work related injuries and urgent healthcare. We offer proactive prevention, education, and good communication systems to help reduce injuries and promote faster recovery, ultimately creating medical cost savings through these key elements that create safer and healthier environments. 

We are the trusted single-solution provider that employers, insurance companies, and patients trust to optimize quality of patient care, assist with complex occupational and urgent healthcare issues. 
With the fully integrated spectrum of occupational medicine and urgent care (from wellness and injury prevention to early return-to-work programs), we tailor solutions that meet the specific needs of the employer, while attending to the health and safety of the patient. 
Matching the right candidate for a position is critical to reducing work related injuries. Pre-employment screenings can save employers time and money, while increasing the odds that your hire can perform in a safe and productive manner. Post-offer exams ranging from basic to DOT physicals, drug screens, physical abilities testing, pulmonary function testing, hearing testing, to vision screenings can help prevent potential concerns and ultimately reduce medical costs and increase productivity.


----------

